
Ask HN: Best screensaver for my work desktop - BuenosAir
Hi ! 
I&#x27;m new in a tech company. To be accepted, you kinda have to find the best xscreensaver of the openspace. Any idea ?
======
siquick
Aerial is a Mac screen saver based on the new Apple TV screen saver that
displays the aerial movies Apple shot over New York, San Francisco, Hawaii,
China, etc.

[https://github.com/JohnCoates/Aerial](https://github.com/JohnCoates/Aerial)

------
meagher
Padbury Clock [http://padbury.me/clock/](http://padbury.me/clock/)

------
BuenosAir
They are more in screensaver like auto-resolving maze and psychedelic stuff,
but thanks for your answers !

